# paddles



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Looked at Bending Branches and like the 225-240 adjustable but I believe it is one piece. Just saw a Werner that is 2 pce. Pros and cons
of either? Would like to keep them inside truck. That BB would be 8' fully
extended. Would not fit inside the bed. What has everyone tried out. Thanks a bunch, Bruce.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

BB Slice DOES break down!!! Just saw that on AustinKayak.com I dont know WHERE it detaches but it should fit in the F150 now.


----------

